# Kubota M baler monitor mount



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I finally found the Kubota monitor mount. I was told one existed, but it took a while to get through parts. Anyway, I thought I'd post some pics in case any of you have a big M and want to mount a monitor, auto steer, etc.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I can tell that I am going to have to keep my windows and cab cleaner. We have our 5410
Monitor mounted just a little forward of that . Looks good though. JD what's that tractor in
Your picture? I like it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, yes it's my new m126. My tractors are normally much dirtier. That one is clean because I just bought it with 120 hours on it. Dealer prepped it real nice for me. I just installed monitor mount on Monday. Wired the harness for it yesterday.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks, yes it's my new m126. My tractors are normally much dirtier. That one is clean because I just bought it with 120 hours on it. Dealer prepped it real nice for me. I just installed monitor mount on Monday. Wired the harness for it yesterday.


Very nice job on the install JD, I like the neat wiring routing, nothing looks shabbier than harnesses just dangling everywhere, and it's always hard with the baler monitors, they are always an inch too short, or 3' too long.
Looks like you might need to tint them windows though, I can imangine that BC+ will be hard to see with the glare? The big M would sure look sweet with the windows tinted too


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree 100% on the tint. That would be way cool.
I velcro'd my gate openers to the overhead console, installed Kubota steering wheel spinner and set up the personal preferences on it. Then I did the bale monitor wiring. I'm anal about wiring, very scared of fire....
I just ordered new "G" series Kubota mirrors for it. 
The existing Kubota mirrors are a JOKE for a tractor this size/cost. No wonder they upgraded them. 
I'm having my dual bale spear made for it as we speak.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I'm anal about wiring, very scared of fire.....


I am exactly the same, do yourself a favour and fit battery isolators to your tractors. I did, and religiously turn switch them off when leaving the tractor at the end of the day. It is one less thing to worry about when you're laying in bed at night. It's also good insurance if anything were ever to go wrong while you were operating it, e.g. a starter cable rubbed through etc.

I work for a mining company, and we lost a $13m excavator to fire due to a faulty relay that activated the prelube for one of the engines, so it just kept running and eventually caught alight. The automatic fire suppression (230 gal foam system) had no chance of putting it out once it took hold (it was even pouring rain at the time). The machine was fitted with battery isolators, but the operator failed to switch them off. We have since fitted automatic isolators.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I agree 100% on the tint. That would be way cool.
> I velcro'd my gate openers to the overhead console, installed Kubota steering wheel spinner and set up the personal preferences on it. Then I did the bale monitor wiring. I'm anal about wiring, very scared of fire....
> I just ordered new "G" series Kubota mirrors for it.
> The existing Kubota mirrors are a JOKE for a tractor this size/cost. No wonder they upgraded them.
> I'm having my dual bale spear made for it as we speak.


Speaking of mirrors has anyone ever bought any from these folks:

http://themirrorguys.com


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn, that's a good website to put in my favorites.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where did you put your spinner?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Where did you put your spinner?


Serious?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes. My brother put his on the spoke. Mine is on the wheel. His stays in place well. Mine seems like it wants to roll too much.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Both seem to have an odd feel for a factory accessory.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Yes. My brother put his on the spoke. Mine is on the wheel. His stays in place well. Mine seems like it wants to roll too much.


Ha! Shame on me.... I'm like where else do you mount a spinner??? lol
I put mine on the wheel. Never even considered spoke. Now you really got me thinkin.......hah


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't either until i tried his. It fits better there. Mine didn't like to stay where i put it because of finger grooves on wheel.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nor does mine on M7040.
Might try spoke!!!!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought they went on the wheel...straddling the spoke.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I thought they went on the wheel...straddling the spoke.


This is what I've always done. . . in some cases it may help to bend the steel under the spinner so that the shaft of the spinner is more parrallel to the steering wheel shaft. Otherwise there is a funny twisting to the wrist because the spinner "leans in" too much.


----------



## Flo (Aug 30, 2013)

Just wondering if you have a part number for the mounting bracket we have been looking for one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont have part number. call Hoobers in Intercourse PA. They are one of the rare Kubota dealers that know how to find them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> Speaking of mirrors has anyone ever bought any from these folks:
> 
> http://themirrorguys.com


Thanks for the reference. Had a rock shatter a mirror on my NH TS135 the other day when I was shredding. Looks like they might have a replacement.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Thanks for the reference. Had a rock shatter a mirror on my NH TS135 the other day when I was shredding. Looks like they might have a replacement.
> 
> Ralph


Wife wound up ordering the same mirrors from a tractor equipment seller on eBay. It was the same mirrors as those guys for the JD 5000 and 6000 series but $20 less and free shipping.


----------

